# Ra Clicky Part 6



## HDS_Systems (May 23, 2008)

[Note: this thread is continued from the Part 5 thread. The post below is from the first post of the thread made on May 23, 2008]

This thread is to discuss the technical aspects of the upcoming Ra Clicky flashlight. A preliminary description can be viewed here. 

Henry.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 8, 2008)

Part 5 was getting very long, so it is continued here.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 8, 2008)

I was trying to edit this into my last post but got caught by the lockdown.



m16a said:


> Sadly, I have no efficient method of doing a runtime test, I have no equipment with which to run a test (no volt meter, no lux meter, etc.) so all I could use would be me peepers! Not a good test.


 That's all I got. Have you seen what these do when they're out of juice? They hit the end, blink to let you know, and drop to half output. Unlike most lights, you don't exactly need a lab to get a good idea of their runtime.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Part 5 was getting very long, so it is continued here.


Oh, I know that and was wondering when someone would wake up from the deep sleep and start Part 6. oo: Catch you at post #615, DM51.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

m16a said:


> Sadly, I have no efficient method of doing a runtime test, I have no equipment with which to run a test (no volt meter, no lux meter, etc.) so all I could use would be me peepers! Not a good test. Perhaps sometime in the future! :thumbsup:


No electronic devices are needed to do a runtime test. Thine peepers will suffice. Just don't leave the area where you light will be perched, until you see it turn off and then back on at half the start level. It's as easy as pie!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

saturnnyne said:


> Smooth unsalted. It came down to strawberry jam or blueberry preserves. I was feeling more red than blue.
> 
> I realize the regulation in these is more or less ruler flat, but why not confirm just how flat? I think I've seen some minor slopes in their runtime graphs, especially immediately before the first step down, as I recall.


Red is a nice color. Cherry is the best preserves.

I will look for any slight drop in luxmeter reading..... JUST BEFORE THE DOUBLE DROP! 
Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> I was trying to edit this into my last post but got caught by the lockdown.
> 
> 
> That's all I got. Have you seen what these do when they're out of juice? They hit the end, blink to let you know, and drop to half output. Unlike most lights, you don't exactly need a lab to get a good idea of their runtime.


What Saturn said!


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 8, 2008)

my clicky should be waiting for me at home today! dang work gettin in the way


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 8, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Oh, I know that and was wondering when someone would wake up from the deep sleep and start Part 6. oo: Catch you at post #615, DM51.


Perhaps we wouldn't get our threads locked so quickly if only some people didn't make a string of separate posts to reply to each point, hey Luxy? 


Great news, Hoople! I hope you don't have too much longer to wait.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> my clicky should be waiting for me at home today! dang work gettin in the way


Such are the indignities of life!


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Perhaps we wouldn't get our threads locked so quickly if only some people didn't make a string of separate posts to reply to each point, hey Luxy?
> 
> 
> Great news, Hoople! I hope you don't have too much longer to wait.


I am in full accordion with you Saturn. Those people just make we want to


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

Runtime test in Luxlover's Lab shall commence at 6:35PM ESt, not CPF standard time. CPF time is 6:30PM EST. It is 6:33PM EST....per atomic clock at NIST!

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 8, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Runtime test in Luxlover's Lab shall commence at 6:35PM ESt, not CPF standard time. CPF time is 6:30PM EST. It is 6:33PM EST....per atomic clock at NIST!


So we're underway! I shall now proceed to hold my breath.

Yeah CPF time is funny isn't it... I've noticed that it's never quite what you'd expect it to be. In the past, I've found it to be exactly 10 minutes off.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

37 mins. into the test. Luxmeter started at 1034 (X10 range) and is now 1034, with a minimum of 1012 and a maximum of 1052.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> So we're underway! I shall now proceed to hold my breath.
> 
> Yeah CPF time is funny isn't it... I've noticed that it's never quite what you'd expect it to be. In the past, I've found it to be exactly 10 minutes off.


Ten minutes slow today, twenty minutes slow tomorrow, 3 minutes slow the next day. Doesn't anybody in Command Central know for what an atomic clock is used? :thinking: 

The very fact that after 40 minutes the luxmeter is reading 1034, is making me nuts, attesting to the greatness of Henry's power regulation circuit. :thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## Robertesq1 (Dec 8, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> my clicky should be waiting for me at home today! dang work gettin in the way



How long ago and where did you order??


----------



## Reima (Dec 8, 2008)

luxlover said:


> 37 mins. into the test. Luxmeter started at 1034 (X10 range) and is now 1034, with a minimum of 1012 and a maximum of 1052.


How is the test progressing? Did you fall asleep at the light meter?
RC


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

At last, I get to eat! But I am not as hungry as Saturn was at the end of HIS runtime. Here is why.....
*Using my fully charged AW 750mAH R123 cell, my light ran for 68 minutes before the first double level drop.

Then the drops came at one minute intervals, and my luxmeter confirmed each drop with a 50% drop in reading.
* 
I can also confirm that my light blinked once a minute, which I confirmed by noting that the meter reading did not change.

Saturn,
Considering that my cell is a lithium ion and yours is a lithium primary, I wonder why you got 105 minutes to my 68 minutes? Could you elaborate on what was YOUR indication that you should stop the clock at 105 mins.? If you kept the clock going after the first double level drop, then it is possible that your 105 min. reading was made when the light blinked once a second telling you that the battery is about to die. That is not the standard we have been using, to determine the integrity of Henry's lights.

I am hoping that like me, you stopped the clock at the first drop. This shows that a BS primary is a respectable battery and will do well in Clickys.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

Reima said:


> How is the test progressing? Did you fall asleep at the lightmeter?
> RC


Reima,
Thank you for keeping an "eye" on me! M16a was singing Christmas Carols on the phone, right until I stopped the clock. It was nice having him as my cheerleader.

Jeff


----------



## m16a (Dec 8, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Reima,
> Thank you for keeping an "eye" on me! M16a was singing Christmas Carols on the phone, right until I stopped the clock. It was nice having him as my cheerleader.
> 
> Jeff




That is a dirty rotten lie! I was singing pop songs, not Christmas carols!!! 

As to saturn and lux telling me to do my own run time test, during my upcoming winter break (starting 3PM EST, Dec. 19) I will do a run time test of my own, by eye, in hopes of gaining even more information on our beloved clicky's! :thumbsup:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 8, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Saturn,
> Considering that my cell is a lithium ion and yours is a lithium primary, I wonder why you got 105 minutes to my 68 minutes? Could you elaborate on what was YOUR indication that you should stop the clock at 105 mins.? If you kept the clock going after the first double level drop, then it is possible that your 105 min. reading was made when the light blinked once a second telling you that the battery is about to die. That is not the standard we have been using, to determine the integrity of Henry's lights.
> 
> I am hoping that like me, you stopped the clock at the first drop. This shows that a BS primary is a respectable battery and will do well in Clickys.


Uhhh no? I ran the test in the standard way. It ran, as far as my matched pair of instruments could tell, 105 minutes of steady 100lm before blinking down. It would take a lot longer than that to reach the one second blink of death on a primary; hours, based on my past experience. If you check TIN's 100Tw graphs, you'll see his results are almost identical to mine, so it's possible. Want to try a primary test now and see what you get? The fact that the runtimes of both the Twisty and Clicky appear to be shorter on li-ion than primary seems to indicate that their current draw is considerably less than previous lights, which took greater advantage of the RCRs abilities (my 120P did 29 on primary, 37 on RCR).

So you got 68 minutes of verified full power without providing any cooling? That's bloody impressive! I guess I don't have to worry about mine possibly stepping down since I was working to keep it cool the whole time.

And I think we already know BS cells are respectable, they're made in the US by one of the major companies.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

m16a said:


> That is a dirty rotten lie! I was singing pop songs, not Christmas carols!!!
> 
> As to Saturn and Lux telling me to do my own run time test, during my upcoming winter break (starting 3PM EST on Dec. 19) I will do a runtime test of my own, by eye, in hopes of gaining even more information on our beloved Clickys! :thumbsup:


Pop songs? They sounded like carols! I am going to have my ears recalibrated!

Oh, I think that we can wait for your winter break. You will be relaxed. I will accompany you on the phone during your test. I will sing Gregorian chants as long as you'd like, too.

Jeff


----------



## m16a (Dec 8, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Pop songs? They sounded like carols! I am going to have my ears recalibrated!
> 
> Oh, I think that we can wait for your winter break. You will be relaxed. I will accompany you on the phone during your test. I will sing Gregorian chants as long as you'd like, too.
> 
> Jeff



I would much prefer celtic hymns... Thank you very much! And it would do you a lot of good to get your ears re calibrated!!! 

I am glad you are happy to wait for my oh so amazing run time test. It will surely be the toast of the town with its high accuracy based on my glasses clad eyes and my distractable nature! 

Jason
"2 second attention span man"


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Uhhh no? I ran the test in the standard way. It ran, as far as my matched pair of instruments could tell, 105 minutes of steady 100lm before blinking down. It would take a lot longer than that to reach the one second blink of death on a primary; hours, based on my past experience. If you check TIN's 100Tw graphs, you'll see his results are almost identical to mine, so it's possible. Want to try a primary test now and see what you get? The fact that the runtimes of both the Twisty and Clicky appear to be shorter on li-ion than primary seems to indicate that their current draw is considerably less than previous lights, which took greater advantage of the RCRs abilities (my 120P did 29 on primary, 37 on RCR).
> 
> So you got 68 minutes of verified full power without providing any cooling? That's bloody impressive! I guess I don't have to worry about mine possibly stepping down since I was working to keep it cool the whole time.
> 
> And I think we already know BS cells are respectable, they're made in the US by one of the major companies.


Good news....."standard way." So now there is the issue of heatsinking from the light to the hand. My light was sitting on a wooden table, with me touching it periodically to check how hot it was getting. IT WAS HOT, NOT WARM! But I didn't want to disrupt the test. I knew that if I was not happy with the results then I would approach it another way.....like in my hand. One thing that I found unusual was that when I touched the light, even with one finger, the luxmeter reading dropped rapidly until I removed my finger. Was the light drawing heat from my finger, making it hotter? I am confused.

I remember Henry's warnings about how differently primaries and rechargeables are affected by the current draws of his lights. I will also be checking the current draw of my light at 140lm and 100lm. to see how much lower the readings are below those of the EDCs or NovaTacs.

If I had any ambition of using a primary in my light, I would do a runtime using a primary. I have many older BS primaries, which are inferior to the ones made today.

Once again.....Henry must be commended for designing a power supply where a light delivering 100lm for 68 minutes _without cooling_, doesn't trigger a level drop due to overheating. Although more is better when it comes to runtime, I am happy that my R123 cell made the one hour spec. I plan on doing more runtimes with other R123 cells. To proceed as you did by holding the light will be my next test, since I would like to know if the reduced time was the result of the battery getting overheated.

As far as your "matched pair of instruments", There is no way that your light would experience a thermal event in your hand. The same applies to a light in water. I am sure that your hand helped things along. Maybe heat is a factor, but it is not enough to cause a thermal event. I trust Henry's judgement as to the temperature threshold he selected to prevent emitter/electronics damage.

The more of us who do a runtime test, the more we will all know what are the capabilities of the Clicky. So far, it is a gem in all that matters in a light!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

m16a said:


> I would much prefer Celtic hymns.....thank you very much! It would do you a lot of good to get your ears recalibrated!!!
> 
> I am glad you are happy to wait for my oh so amazing runtime test. It will surely be the toast of the town with its high accuracy based on my glasses clad eyes and my distractable nature!
> 
> ...


Mr. Span Man,
I sing Celtic Hymns at weddings, Bar Mitzvahs, baptisms, confirmations and other joyous occasions!

Indeed your distractable nature is a benefit to your sterling character, as is your next best trait.....MODESTY! :wave:

Jeff


----------



## Axion (Dec 8, 2008)

What are BS cells?


----------



## luxlover (Dec 8, 2008)

Axion said:


> What are BS cells?


BS = Battery Station. Battery Station is a dealer who has batteries made in the USA by some big company. A BS primary cell = CR123 cell. They also sell BS rechargeable cells = R123 cell.

Jeff


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 8, 2008)

Axion said:


> What are BS cells?


 
Battery Station Cells


----------



## discoverEDC (Dec 9, 2008)

#*601* 

 





 Yesterday, 08:24 AM 
StandardBattery




Flashaholic
Join Date: Sep 2007
Posts: 454 






*Re: Ra Clicky Part 5* 
Walt, which emitter did you drop in? Other than the improved CRI did the beam profile change much? I presume you kept the stock reflector. 


I ordered my emitter from the link below. The output drops to between 60-70% of original. Also the color temp is around 4000.

http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=tAn5ob3kyLKvEp6t%2bc8PfQ==

The beam profile remains the same. The stock reflector stays because the bezel and lens screw onto it and it screws into the body.

I have a post in Homemade & Modified where you can see beamshots.

Regards,
Walt


----------



## NoFair (Dec 9, 2008)

luxlover said:


> One thing that I found unusual was that when I touched the light, even with one finger, the luxmeter reading dropped rapidly until I removed my finger. Was the light drawing heat from my finger, making it hotter? I am confused.


 
Hope this isn't the case because that would mean you had just been cooked and was still simmering while touching the light or the laws of thermodynamics will have to be rewritten. :thinking:

Certainly hope none of the above are true since that would undermine today's lecture in enthalpy:mecry: and Luxy's proteins would have denatured:sick2:

Sverre


----------



## antiplex (Dec 9, 2008)

regarding the runtime tests with the primary lithium and the rechargeable li-ion of saturn and lux:
isn't this just the way it should be? i mean the results in comparison didn't really surprise me (of course, the runtime itself is amazing! congrats to henry!)
i also read henrys notes about power draw at different levels and its effect on battery output but still it seemed clear that a rechargeable r123 will run noticeably shorter than a primary.
what i understood is that you can't fully match the capacity of both, so say the r123 has 750mAh and the primary comes with 1250mAh (so 500mAh = 2/3 or 66% more than the r123) the primary won't necessarily run a total of 166% of the time achieved with the r123 cell. but a noticeable difference will stay for sure.

or am i getting something wrong here?

i'm really amazed how well this light performs and can't help to think about how the clicky runtimes would perform with a 2xAA batteriy tube and 2x 2000mAh eneloops inside... guess 2 hours are not entirely out of reach?
henry, please don't get hacked off by my continuous requests, but are there any news about 2xAA tubes for either clicky or twisty? :thinking:

greetings, antiplex

ps: by the way, lux; please never mix spaetzle with sauerkraut! spaetzle with lentils and bockwurst (guess thats what you remembered as knockwurst) is nice though, especially during winter...


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

NoFair said:


> Hope this isn't the case, because that would mean you had just been cooked and was still simmering while touching the light or the laws of thermodynamics will have to be rewritten. :thinking:
> 
> Certainly hope none of the above are true, since that would undermine today's lecture in enthalpy. :mecry: and Luxy's proteins would have denatured. :sick2:
> 
> Sverre


You better start rewriting the laws of thermodynamics, because IT DID HAPPEN JUST AS I WROTE....SEVERAL TIMES. By the way, I DID NOT move the light so that it would change it's focus on the luxmeter's sensor. I was being very careful. I even held the cooler tail with a finger, while I was touching the head area. Maybe we should call Ghostbusters? Maybe I am a hotter dude than I thought, with a body temp greater than the slug of a Seoul emitter? Man, that's hot! Oochy ouchy! 

Today's lecture on enthalpy is not being threatened by my anomaly, and my proteins are doing just fine and have stayed non-denatured. :huh:

Seriously, the only way this could happen is if the light was drawing heat from me, and heating up further to reduce output through decreased efficiency.

Henry....*HELP US!*

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

antiplex said:


> regarding the runtime tests with the primary lithium and the rechargeable li-ion of saturn and lux:
> isn't this just the way it should be? i mean the results in comparison didn't really surprise me (of course, the runtime itself is amazing! congrats to henry!)
> i also read henrys notes about power draw at different levels and its effect on battery output but still it seemed clear that a rechargeable r123 will run noticeably shorter than a primary.
> what i understood is that you can't fully match the capacity of both, so say the r123 has 750mAh and the primary comes with 1250mAh (so 500mAh = 2/3 or 66% more than the r123) the primary won't necessarily run a total of 166% of the time achieved with the r123 cell. but a noticeable difference will stay for sure.
> ...


Anti,
I agree that in the best case, a primary will outrun a rechargeable. Walt's light has exhibited a 54.4% increase over mine. I am wondering how much of that is due to reduced heat or increased capacity. I will have to do another few runtimes, to find out! The next one will use the same setup you see in the picture, but with a fan blowing on the light from my left side. This was my runtime setup, using a luxmeter to confirm that I really detected a double level drop, and didn't imagine it.

Nightime shot using a flash. For demonstrative purposes, the light on the right (in both shots) is my 100Tw Twisty, not my 140C Clicky.





Nightime shot without a flash. The luxmeter's sensor is highly illuminated.





Do you mean spaetzle + sauerkraut (combined) = mush? Or do you mean don't even have both of them on the same plate or else I will die a horrible death? 

When you love both items as much as I do, it is hard to take your advice. I always ate knockwurst. (a fat/short hot dog eaten by we Semites) What is bockwurst? Would you mind very much if I also ate the sausage, lentils and spaetzle during the spring, summer and fall? I love them too much to make them "seasonal" foods!! :nana:

Jeff


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 9, 2008)

antiplex said:


> regarding the runtime tests with the primary lithium and the rechargeable li-ion of saturn and lux:
> isn't this just the way it should be? i mean the results in comparison didn't really surprise me (of course, the runtime itself is amazing! congrats to henry!)
> i also read henrys notes about power draw at different levels and its effect on battery output but still it seemed clear that a rechargeable r123 will run noticeably shorter than a primary.
> what i understood is that you can't fully match the capacity of both, so say the r123 has 750mAh and the primary comes with 1250mAh (so 500mAh = 2/3 or 66% more than the r123) the primary won't necessarily run a total of 166% of the time achieved with the r123 cell. but a noticeable difference will stay for sure.
> ...



As far as I understand you are right.A primary 123 should run your light longer then a rechargeable 123.Always been like this.


----------



## parnass (Dec 9, 2008)

When will belt clips be available for the Clicky?

Will they be an extra cost item?

Does the Clicky arrive with plugs or screws filling the open holes?

My use for the belt clip is for a lanyard attachment point, not as a belt or pocket clip.

Thanks.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 9, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Anti,
> I agree that in the best case, a primary will outrun a rechargeable. Walt's light has exhibited a 54.4% increase over mine. I am wondering how much of that is due to reduced heat or increased capacity. I will have to do another few runtimes, to find out! The next one will use the same setup you see in the picture, but with a fan blowing on the light from my left side. This was my runtime setup, using a luxmeter to confirm that I really detected a double level drop, and didn't imagine it.
> 
> Nightime shot using a flash. For demonstrative purposes, the light on the right (in both shots) is my 100Tw Twisty, not my 140C Clicky.
> ...





Hey lux whats with all the lines on that paper? Is that how many times you blinked while doing the test But seriously nice work.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> As far as I understand you are right.A primary 123 should run your light longer then a rechargeable 123. Always been like this.


Now where have I heard this before? :thinking:


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey I'm a slow typer!


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> Hey lux what's with all the lines on that paper? Is that how many times you blinked while doing the test.  But seriously nice work.


Thank you, fellow New Yawkan!

Very observant, lad. That is my record of how many prints I have made with one toner cartridge, using my hp DeskJet 932C (older than the hills) inkjet printer. Good guess on the blinks, but no cigar. Without the use of a luxmeter, one can't blink at all while doing a Clicky runtime test because you may miss the double level drop blink-off/blink-on indication. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

parnass said:


> When will belt clips be available for the Clicky?
> 
> Will they be an extra cost item?
> 
> ...


We don't know when Henry will get them.

They will be sent to you by Henry at his expense, when available. In every Clicky package is an address form to be filled out and mailed to Henry.

There is no hardware with the light, but the two clip mounting holes have already been threaded.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> Hey I'm a slow typer!


Have your lovely _better half_ do your typing for you! I am sure that she will be willing to assist one, once she is done balling you out for buying so many lights. 

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 9, 2008)

antiplex said:


> isn't this just the way it should be? i mean the results in comparison didn't really surprise me (of course, the runtime itself is amazing! congrats to henry!)
> i also read henrys notes about power draw at different levels and its effect on battery output but still it seemed clear that a rechargeable r123 will run noticeably shorter than a primary.


Yes, what you're saying is generally true, but there are some exceptions. As I think I mentioned earlier, my 120P will run about eight minutes longer on a 750mah RCR than on a 13-1400mah high quality US-made primary. As I understand it, this is caused by the lower resistance of a lithium ion making it less susceptible to loss of efficiency/capacity at very high current draws. What my results seem to be showing is that my 120P draws a huge amount of power and the primary is not able to handle it as well as the higher performance RCR, removing the capacity advantage. The Ras are much more efficient and pull less power, apparently less than the amount needed for an RCR to have the advantage, so they do not overtax the primary, allowing it to maintain an advantage in capacity. But there are plenty of others around here who can explain it much more thoroughly and accurately than I can.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Yes, what you're saying is generally true, but there are some exceptions. As I think I mentioned earlier, my 120P will run about eight minutes longer on a 750mah RCR than on a 13-1400mah high quality US-made primary. As I understand it, this is caused by the lower resistance of a lithium ion making it less susceptible to loss of efficiency/capacity at very high current draws. What my results seem to be showing is that my 120P draws a huge amount of power and the primary is not able to handle it as well as the higher performance RCR, removing the capacity advantage. The Ras are much more efficient and pull less power, apparently less than the amount needed for an RCR to have the advantage, so they do not overtax the primary, allowing it to maintain an advantage in capacity. But there are plenty of others around here who can explain it much more thoroughly and accurately than I can.


I am going to give your supersonic runtime a run for the money when I supercool my AW cell and close the runtime gap. Let me just say now that I am amazed that a light can run hot for so long without cooling, while using an R123 cell. This is a feat of epic proportions, in the flashlight industry.

Guess what, I will be doing a current draw test today to see exactly how much current the battery is delivering for 140lm and 100lm outputs. 
Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 9, 2008)

luxlover said:


> I am going to give your supersonic runtime a run for the money when I supercool my AW cell and close the runtime gap. . .
> 
> Guess what, I will be doing a current draw test today to see exactly how much current the battery is delivering for 140lm and 100lm outputs.


You might want to hold off on that supercooling... As I understand it, li-ions prefer to be a little cozy for best performance. That's why turbodog tests with the light in warm water. Your uncooled test was probably just fine, as far as the battery was concerned, although it sounds like yours was getting a lot hotter than my hand-cooled light.

Looking forward to the current readings, I'm quite curious about them now that I've seen the runtimes. Looks like they'll be quite impressively low at L22, but should be interesting to see how much more is required for L23.


----------



## paxxus (Dec 9, 2008)

lux, try bringing your arm into the setup as if touching the light but not actually touching. I bet you'll the the same effect in that case too. In other words, I think you're casting some shadows which then affects the meter. Repeat the experiment a couple of times each time either touching or not touching the light.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> You might want to hold off on that supercooling... As I understand it, li-ions prefer to be a little cozy for best performance. That's why turbodog tests with the light in warm water. Your uncooled test was probably just fine, as far as the battery was concerned, although it sounds like yours was getting a lot hotter than my hand-cooled light.
> 
> Looking forward to the current readings, I'm quite curious about them now that I've seen the runtimes. Looks like they'll be quite impressively low at L22, but should be interesting to see how much more is required for L23.


I used to test all my EDC lights under those "cozy" conditions, since that was what Henry told me was best. But now, I feel that very few of us will be using our lights in body temp. water baths. So either they get cooled by a fan from the distance, or they get hot under the collar by simmering by themselves! 

100lm current vs. 140lm current = ??????????????????


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

paxxus said:


> lux, try bringing your arm into the setup as if touching the light but not actually touching. I bet you'll the the same effect in that case too. In other words, I think you're casting some shadows which then affects the meter. Repeat the experiment a couple of times each time either touching or not touching the light.


A brilliant idea, which I will impliment. But I remember extending my finger behind the light and not in front of it. In this case, there can be no shadow. By the way, the only lights in the room were the Clicky and the offshoot from the monitor.


----------



## paxxus (Dec 9, 2008)

luxlover said:


> A brilliant idea, which I will impliment. But I remember extending my finger behind the light and not in front of it. In this case, there can be no shadow. By the way, the only lights in the room were the Clicky and the offshoot from the monitor.


Still, there will be reflections. And I don't find i plausable that the output of the light changes when you touch it.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

paxxus said:


> Still, there will be reflections. And I don't find i plausable that the output of the light changes when you touch it.


I have a science background and I am with you on this. Strange symptom! Time to call NASA or JPL for assistance!

Oops an omission.....this only happened far into the runtime, when the light was hot. It took a long time to get hot.

Jeff


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 9, 2008)

LOVE my Clicky! will buy another soon or someday. the Clicky is like a NovaTac 120P on steroids. the 120P was always a bit small for me, especially for "tactical" purposes. too small and felt a bit flimsy, the wall thickness and most everything about it. not so with the Clicky. i loved the Twisty, and hoped the Clicky would be just like the Twisty but with a button. but now i find out its like a Twisty combined with 120P functionality. so awesome. feels so much better in the hand. bezel and lens are better. LED looks cooler :nana: button feels way better. walls are thicker. like i said, a 120P on 'roids, i feel like i can actually abuse it now. mine is the 140-Cn, and it has a great beam profile, and nice tint on high - a very slightly cool white. the 120P gets put on the back burner and its all about the Clicky now, taking the spot as my main "large format" and "bombproof" 1xCR123A light. yeah, im gettin another.

well worth the wait indeed. kudos to henry! and to russtang for handling the sale. happy camper here :thumbsup:


----------



## orcinus (Dec 9, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Very observant, lad. That is my record of how many prints I have made with one toner cartridge, using my hp DeskJet 932C (older than the hills) inkjet printer.




Oh come on, now, we all know it's where you've been counting the days before you've received your Clicky...


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 9, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Oh come on, now, we all know it's where you've been counting the days before you've received your Clicky...


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Oh come on, now, we all know it's where you've been counting the days before you've received your Clicky...


*You are busted! * There is a record of 260 black and white prints on that sheet on the current cartridge in my printer. We have not been waiting that long for the Clickys, even if you add in the time before Russ's list was posted. Have I defended my honor to your satisfaction? :thinking:

Dead_Nuts.....   back your way!


----------



## orcinus (Dec 9, 2008)

Admit it - it felt like 260 days to you...


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Admit it - it felt like 260 days to you...


I do so solemnly swear.....IT DID! I was doing this every morning into my Captain Crunch cereal :mecry: In the afternoons, I was doing this  until my head hurt something fierce! I was even sad when I was sitting here :toilet: After dinner, I would get :drunk: and fall fast asleep, hoping that the next day would be a better one!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 9, 2008)

HoopleHead, glad you're enjoying the light! You're the first that I know of to receive a 140Cn. I do hope I'll be seeing you on my registry soon...


----------



## luxlover (Dec 9, 2008)

I just completed another Clicky runtime test in the Luxlover Lab. Despite having a high volume fan aimed at the light the entire time, my runtime was *67 minutes,* a minute less than my result yesterday.

Note that the one minute double blink occured every minute, as claimed by Henry, and that the three monitored two level drops occured a little more than a minute from the last one. So I was able to see the double blink with no change in luxmeter reading, and then a double blink for the two level drop as verified by a luxmeter reading half of the previous one.

One more thing that will amaze all of you is that the luxmeter reading wavered very little going from a 1,074lux at the start to 1,062lux in the middle, to 1,072lux at the end. Note that I was using the X10 range, so the entire variation was 12 x 10 = 120lux. How does Henry keep his output so rock steady?

Saturn, you still da man, but only because I am too stubborn to use a primary 123 to compete with you. I am convinced now that my runtime of 38 minutes less than your's has nothing to do with heat generation or it's release. The light was cool as a cucumber the entire time.

paxxus,
I did as you suggested to test your shadow/reflection theory. I slowly snuck up to the light when it wasn't looking, got very close with my finger, saw that the luxmeter reading DID NOT change, proceeded to touch the light's head every so gently.....*and watched the level drop about 15 points (150lux)*. There was no shadow/reflection involved here! Now what?

I am more overjoyed with this gem of a lighting tool now than before, because it demonstrated to me it's superiority over anything I have seen before.

Jeff


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 9, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> HoopleHead, glad you're enjoying the light! You're the first that I know of to receive a 140Cn. I do hope I'll be seeing you on my registry soon...


 

done! :wave:


----------



## Axion (Dec 9, 2008)

Can some of you who have their clicky's and lux meters post some throw numbers along with lux reading for some known lights (anything light-reviews.com has reviewed would be nice) so we (I) can get a feeling for how your meter reads. I'm debating whether I want a 140C or a 140Cn. In general I like lights that can throw a bit, but I also light bigger hot spots.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 10, 2008)

LuxLover, seem to me that when you touch your Clicky your acting as a conductor and drawing a slight amount of current away from the LED.
May I suggest that next time you wear rubber wellies! LOL. 
Oh and while your at it, use a PRIMARY! Go on, don't be shy!
Kam.


----------



## paxxus (Dec 10, 2008)

luxlover said:


> paxxus,
> I did as you suggested to test your shadow/reflection theory. I slowly snuck up to the light when it wasn't looking, got very close with my finger, saw that the luxmeter reading DID NOT change, proceeded to touch the light's head every so gently.....*and watched the level drop about 15 points (150lux)*. There was no shadow/reflection involved here! Now what?


Weird. A 15% drop in output by merely touching the light seems very odd and somewhat worrying. I wonder if anybody else can reproduce this...


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 10, 2008)

luxlover said:


> *and watched the level drop about 15 points (150lux)*. There was no shadow/reflection involved here! Now what?




.. Well.. I don't have any theories, but I do have an experiment to perhaps support a hypothesis.....

Experiment 1:
Hold onto Clicky with a firm grasp while it is sitting on a table, aim at luxmeter. Turn on Clicky. Note lux reading. Slowly let go of Clicky. Observe luxmeter for change.

Experiment 2:
Leave Clicky untouched on table, aim at luxmeter. Turn on Clicky. Note lux reading. Using your index finger, touch the rear-most tailcap. Observe luxmeter for change. Then touch the waist, observe lux. Followed by the head, and bezel, all independently while observing lux for change. Report on observations.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 10, 2008)

DiscoverEDC,

The 60-70% drop is normal when going to lower color temperature LEDs. They are not as efficient as the cool-whilte LEDs. I have built several lights using these and similar LEDs from another vendor and they produce a very nice light. Many customers who live in very humid places like this color temperature better as they think it penetrates the rain and mist better. These lower color temperature LEDs also have a better CRI - often in the 80 to 90 range while the cool-white CRIs are around 70.

We have not found a wide acceptance for warm-white lights mostly because maximum lumen output is what most people tend to be interested in.

Antiplex,

As you noted, the exact cell capacity has to do with a number of factors - a large one being current drain. Primary cells generally have higher internal resistance. So if the current draw is high enough, a primary cell will loose a considerable amount of power and end up with a lower net capacity than a rechargeable (secondary) cell. This is why the old EDC Ultimate/Basic flashlights got such good runtime results on rechargeable batteries. However, the high setting (level 22) draws a much lower maximum current and thus the primary cell retains most of its capacity advantage over the rechargeable. Add to the mix two significant unknowns: 1) actual power draw of the two lights being discussed and 2) the actual capacity of the rechargeable relative to the primary. If you are going to compare results in a meaningful way, you need to run the tests using the same procedure - not several very different procedures.

It is always somewhat dangerous to extrapolate results when there are large problems with the data set.

The Ra Clicky 2xAA battery pack is coming...

LuxLover,

Something else might have moved or what the meter saw could have changed. If it took a minute to change, one can argue it might be thermal. However, if it happened over a couple of seconds, it probably was not thermal and might have been optical or mechanical.

Parnass,

The belt clips are supposed to arrive late next week. They are included with the flashlights. For those who got their lights before the clips showed up, there is a letter explaining how to receive your clip. The clip and screws are in a separate bag and are not installed.

Paxxus,

If it was 15 points on the 10x scale - using the information from the previous post - that is 15 points out of 1070ish points or roughly 1.4%. Seems like a very minor affect, whatever the cause.

Henry.


----------



## antiplex (Dec 10, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Do you mean spaetzle + sauerkraut (combined) = mush? Or do you mean don't even have both of them on the same plate or else I will die a horrible death?


 probably both? 


luxlover said:


> When you love both items as much as I do, it is hard to take your advice. I always ate knockwurst. (a fat/short hot dog eaten by we Semites) What is bockwurst? Would you mind very much if I also ate the sausage, lentils and spaetzle during the spring, summer and fall? I love them too much to make them "seasonal" foods!! :nana:


 well, i've never heard of knockwurst so far, but that doesnt mean it doesnt exist... from your description i'd say bockwurst is pretty similar, maybe just a name variation. 
but you heat either sausage, right (mostly in warm water or in extreme cases with your hot clicky after the runtime test hmm, maybe the idea with the water bath during the runtime test isn't that bad for such purpose... )?
you're permitted to enjoy your favourite foods whenever you like of course and i wouldn't mind at all (generous as i am). :shakehead
what i'd call winter just stays for such a long time here that when its over, i need a break from the winter foods for a little. guess i'd miss some of that stuff too if winter was only lasting 6 or 8 weeks.

but back onto topic...


HDS_Systems said:


> ... the exact cell capacity has to do with a number of factors - a large one being current drain. Primary cells generally have higher internal resistance. So if the current draw is high enough, a primary cell will loose a considerable amount of power and end up with a lower net capacity than a rechargeable (secondary) cell. This is why the old EDC Ultimate/Basic flashlights got such good runtime results on rechargeable batteries. However, the high setting (level 22) draws a much lower maximum current and thus the primary cell retains most of its capacity advantage over the rechargeable. ...


 thanks a lot henry for that clarification! this makes this issue pretty to me. great explanation, great lights! 
but the best is yet to come:


HDS_Systems said:


> *The Ra Clicky 2xAA battery pack is coming...*


:twothumbs:twothumbs
and its even going to get better:


HDS_Systems said:


> The belt clips are supposed to arrive late next week. They are included with the flashlights.


 so finally everything i dream of seems to come along... can't wait to place my order!
again, thanks a lot for the time and effort you invest into this community to help and support!


----------



## zenas (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your wonderful posts! Always nice to see pictures and hear about your experiences. (e.g. runtime )

One question to Henry:

Have you shipped some lights to "flashaholics.co.uk" in the UK? I think many people (including myself) are still waiting for the Ra Clicky arriving in europe (or maybe being in stock at my dealer!!!)...
I have written to Antony (flashaholics.co.uk) several times, but it seems like there are still no Clickys. Please make me a nice christmas present, as I'm waiting for a 140Cgt... Please Henry! :mecry  ) I've saved my money for a long time (students have to work hard to earn any...)

regards,

matze


----------



## paxxus (Dec 10, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> Paxxus,
> 
> If it was 15 points on the 10x scale - using the information from the previous post - that is 15 points out of 1070ish points or roughly 1.4%. Seems like a very minor affect, whatever the cause.


Ah, sorry. I misunderstood luxlovers numbers. I was using these statements as the basis of my calculation (emphasis mine):


luxlover said:


> One more thing that will amaze all of you is that the luxmeter reading wavered very little going from a 1,074lux at the start to *1,062lux* in the middle, to 1,072lux at the end. Note that I was using the X10 range, so the entire variation was 12 x 10 = 120lux. How does Henry keep his output so rock steady?
> 
> paxxus,
> I did as you suggested to test your shadow/reflection theory. I slowly snuck up to the light when it wasn't looking, got very close with my finger, saw that the luxmeter reading DID NOT change, proceeded to touch the light's head every so gently.....and watched the level drop about 15 points (*150lux*). There was no shadow/reflection involved here! Now what?


I guess that 1,062lux means 10,620lux in the above statement then :thinking:


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> LuxLover, seem to me that when you touch your Clicky your acting as a conductor and drawing a slight amount of current away from the LED.
> May I suggest that next time you wear rubber wellies! LOL.
> Oh and while your at it, use a PRIMARY! Go on, don't be shy!
> Kam.


Kam,
I knew that I was a magnetic personality, but never an electically conductive one!  How can that be? What are wellies? Is it anything like a _prophylactic device_?  I will try it with a pair of latex surgical gloves, being that I am a light surgeon!  

Let's keep this our little secret, OK? I will do a test with a primary, just to put Saturn's runtime to utter shame! psst psst....hush hush!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

paxxus said:


> Weird. A 15% drop in output by merely touching the light seems very odd and somewhat worrying. I wonder if anybody else can reproduce this...


Sit tight and hang loose! I will try the ideas of Kam, Enzo, and Henry, to get to the bottom of this mystery.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> .. Well.. I don't have any theories, but I do have an experiment to perhaps support a hypothesis.....
> 
> Experiment 1:
> Hold onto Clicky with a firm grasp while it is sitting on a table, aim at luxmeter. Turn on Clicky. Note lux reading. Slowly let go of Clicky. Observe luxmeter for change.
> ...


I see your excellent experiments, but what is your hypotenuse, Professor Morocioli? I will try #1 first. 

Regarding #2, I can already tell you that touching the endcap has no effect, but touching the head does.....*immediately*! If I was changing the orientation of the light to the sensor, as Henry suggested was happening, then I would have moved it by touching the endcap as well as by touching the head. I will do one more thing.....immobilize the light at the endcap while touching the head.

My report will be on your desk, the first thing in the mornin'.

Your humble henchman,
Jeff


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wellington boots! Well there just a British name for a pair of rubber waterproof boots that come up to your knee. 
The reason I mentioned them is that they are made of rubber so will insulate you from the ground, stopping any voltage from passing though you to earth.
And don't worry about the P battery, I will tell no one!


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> Antiplex,
> As you noted, the exact cell capacity has to do with a number of factors - a large one being current drain. Primary cells generally have higher internal resistance. So if the current draw is high enough, a primary cell will loose a considerable amount of power and end up with a lower net capacity than a rechargeable (secondary) cell. This is why the old EDC Ultimate/Basic flashlights got such good runtime results on rechargeable batteries. However, the high setting (level 22) draws a much lower maximum current and thus the primary cell retains most of its capacity advantage over the rechargeable. Add to the mix two significant unknowns: 1) actual power draw of the two lights being discussed and 2) the actual capacity of the rechargeable relative to the primary. If you are going to compare results in a meaningful way, you need to run the tests using the same procedure - not several very different procedures.
> 
> It is always somewhat dangerous to extrapolate results when there are large problems with the data set.
> ...


Henry,
Good lesson on the way CR123s and R123s are utilized in the Clicky. I will still remain a _free-lumens_ proponent, but at least the difference between my runtime and that of Saturn has been explained. There is nothing shameful about a light with no artificial cooling lasting 67 minutes with only 120lux total variation in output over the length of the test....*is there*?

The drop in reading was instantaneous upon my touch. I don't think that it was optical, but maybe mechanical. I will try to immobilize the light much better, so that a gentle finger touch on the head will not change it's relationship with the sensor.

Keep in mind that the magnitude of change of the reading doesn't concern me. I just want to know why my understanding of science has been challenged. Whether thermal, optical or mechanical.....I hate a mystery!

I wonder why you have not commented on the 120lux actual output variation, from start to finish? How can you maintain ONLY a 1.117% drop in output over a 67 minute timespan? This is the most amazing feature of all those you have incorporated in the Clicky. :thumbsup:

So what will be the next light you release.....and when? I am ready for it ASAP!. 

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

antiplex said:


> probably both?
> well, i've never heard of knockwurst so far, but that doesnt mean it doesnt exist... from your description i'd say bockwurst is pretty similar, maybe just a name variation.
> but you heat either sausage, right (mostly in warm water or in extreme cases with your hot clicky after the runtime test hmm, maybe the idea with the water bath during the runtime test isn't that bad for such purpose... )?
> you're permitted to enjoy your favourite foods whenever you like of course and i wouldn't mind at all (generous as i am). :shakehead
> ...


I get it, the combination of foods causes "bilabial fricativism", right? For better or for "wurst", here are a few definitions of German sausages:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knackwurst
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knockwurst
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bockwurst
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bratwurst

I wouldn't mind boiling my Clicky along with a German sausage. In that way, it would always smell good enough to eat. I love the bouquet of sausage. Thank you for your generosity with advice!





So you have been daydreaming about Clicky ownership for a long time, huh? Get those euros ready for disbursement!

Jeff


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 10, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Saturn, you still da man, but only because I am too stubborn to use a primary 123 to compete with you.





luxlover said:


> Let's keep this our little secret, OK? I will do a test with a primary, just to put Saturn's runtime to utter shame! psst psst....hush hush!


 I'm away from my charger right now, but when I have a chance I'll do a test with an AW.



luxlover said:


> So what will be the next light you release.....and when? I am ready for it ASAP!.


Cripes, already reached the end of your two week vacation?


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

zenas said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful posts! Always nice to see pictures and hear about your experiences. (e.g. runtime )
> 
> Regards,
> Matze


Pictures and any reviews, big or small, are what makes this hobby worthwhile.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> Wellington boots! Well there just a British name for a pair of rubber waterproof boots that come up to your knee.
> The reason I mentioned them is that they are made of rubber so will insulate you from the ground, stopping any voltage from passing though you to earth.
> And don't worry about the P battery, I will tell no one!


Boots, huh? I should discharge my body to my pc tower chassis before I touch the light. Maybe it is static electricity, since I am sitting on a carpeted floor! No sparks flying, though! Ah haa!

We dunn did it, mate. We got Saturn to do a runtime test using an AW R123 cell. Good show!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> I'm away from my charger right now, but when I have a chance I'll do a test with an AW.
> 
> Cripes, already reached the end of your two week vacation?


Be forewarned that your light may not perform as admirably as with a BS primary. Are you prepared to be sitting side by side with me in the "67 Minute Runtime Club?" Just in case, I will make room for you! 

Holy macanoly, what two week vacation?

Jeff
Curator of the Luxlover Lab


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

paxxus said:


> I guess that 1,062lux means 10,620lux in the above statement then? :thinking:


Indeed it does. The Clicky is so bright that I MUST engage the X10 range on the meter to get any reading at all.

Jeff


----------



## parnass (Dec 10, 2008)

luxlover said:


> I knew that I was a magnetic personality, but never an electically conductive one!  How can that be?



The air is dry this time of year in many places in the northern hemisphere. *Static electricity* can affect electronics devices and your body may have built up a charge before you touched the flashlight.

My HDS EDC Basic powered itself on at a very low level once or twice during the winter when I grabbed it in my coat pocket.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

parnass said:


> The air is dry this time of year in many places in the northern hemisphere. *Static electricity* can affect electronics devices, and your body may have built up a charge before you touched the flashlight.
> 
> My HDS EDC Basic powered itself on at a very low level once or twice during the winter when I grabbed it in my coat pocket.


Thanks for the sweet memories about the EDC lights. You may be correct. I will discharge myself to my pc case, before I touch the light, and see what happens then.

Jeff


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 10, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> The Ra Clicky 2xAA battery pack is coming...


 
Henry-

I know this is the "wrong" thread, but is there such a thing for the Twisty (or is one coming for that as well)??


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 10, 2008)

Zenas,

The flashlights are somewhere between here and there so I expect your dealer to be shipping your flashlights shortly.

Henry.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 10, 2008)

luxlover said:


> What are wellies?


 
http://gaelicstorm.musiccitynetworks.com/index.htm?id=5432&inc=7&album_id=726

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wellies

Enjoy!:twothumbs


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

wacbzz said:


> http://gaelicstorm.musiccitynetworks.com/index.htm?id=5432&inc=7&album_id=726
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wellies
> 
> Enjoy!:twothumbs


Thank you for the links. They look comfy and keep the tootsies dry. But wikipedia says that they were worn by the aristocracy......that leaves ME out!!! 

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

Zenas,

Excellent news for you Europeople, from Henry. It is better to know that something is "between here and there", than know nothing of their whereabouts, ay?

Jeff


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep! Can't wait. 
This seems like a great light and it will sit well beside my new Eagletac P10C2.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> Yep! Can't wait.
> This seems like a great light and it will sit well beside my new EagleTac P10C2.


Why not "in front of" your new EagleTac P10C2? :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's too small!


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 10, 2008)

luxlover said:


> But wikipedia says that they were worn by the aristocracy......that leaves ME out!!!
> 
> Jeff


 
Umm....doesn't Clicky=aristocracy?!?! :ironic: :twothumbs


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> It's too small!


Good/logical reply.


----------



## orcinus (Dec 10, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> The flashlights are somewhere between here and there so I expect your dealer to be shipping your flashlights shortly.



What about the 'n's? 

Also, just out of curiosity, how does the Clicky's driver efficiency behave w/ relation to the input voltage?


----------



## SolarFlare (Dec 10, 2008)

My 140CN has been in the UK for 3 days, no doubt the dudes in customs are having great fun with it . I wonder if they're doing a runtime test with the locator flash before they let me have it oo:


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

wacbzz said:


> Umm....doesn't Clicky=aristocracy?!?! :ironic: :twothumbs


The typical aristocrat wouldn't know the difference between a Ra Clicky and a Mini-MagLite. Clickys are best owned by the cogniscenti of the world. That means WE!


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

orcinus said:


> What about the 'n's?
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, how does the Clicky's driver efficiency behave w/ relation to the input voltage?


That's a good question Ante. But I think that Henry might consider that percentage "Top Secret." If it is 99%, then he would be too humble and modest to tell!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 10, 2008)

SolarFlare said:


> My 140CN has been in the UK for 3 days, no doubt the dudes in customs are having great fun with it . I wonder if they're doing a runtime test with the locator flash before they let me have it oo:


Those blokes at Customs wouldn't know how to enter the Customization Menu, and should be frustrated soon.

Only powernoodle here in the USA is authorized to do long term locator flash runtime testing. In Sept. of this year, his locator flash celebrated it's two year anniversary. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Axion (Dec 10, 2008)

I posted this a few pages back but conversation flew right past it, so here goes again:twothumbs

Can some of you who have their clicky's and lux meters post some throw numbers along with lux reading for some known lights (anything light-reviews.com has reviewed would be nice) so we (I) can get a feeling for how your meter reads. I'm debating whether I want a 140C or a 140Cn. In general I like lights that can throw a bit, but I also light bigger hot spots.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 11, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> LOVE my Clicky! will buy another soon or someday. the Clicky is like a NovaTac 120P on steroids. the 120P was always a bit small for me, especially for "tactical" purposes. too small and felt a bit flimsy, the wall thickness and most everything about it. not so with the Clicky. i loved the Twisty, and hoped the Clicky would be just like the Twisty but with a button. but now i find out its like a Twisty combined with 120P functionality. so awesome. feels so much better in the hand. bezel and lens are better. LED looks cooler :nana: button feels way better. walls are thicker. like i said, a 120P on 'roids, i feel like i can actually abuse it now. mine is the 140-Cn, and it has a great beam profile, and nice tint on high - a very slightly cool white. the 120P gets put on the back burner and its all about the Clicky now, taking the spot as my main "large format" and "bombproof" 1xCR123A light. yeah, im gettin another.
> 
> well worth the wait indeed. kudos to henry! and to russtang for handling the sale. happy camper here :thumbsup:



:wave: Please - pretty please post a beam pic and maybe a shot of the business end of the Ra 140Cn -- closeup if possible to show the reflector/LED. TIA


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 11, 2008)

..I've been asked by SaturnNyne to report his AW RCR runtime test results.. 

1.) Ra Clicky 140CGT ran for *71 minutes* on an 750mAh AW RCR Black label. 

2.) It was done mostly lying flat on a wooden desk, occasionally picked up and used for a few minutes, and it never got more than pleasantly cozy, nowhere near hot.

Saturn will be happy to answer any questions when he returns from the inner sanctums of college mathematics.


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 11, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> :wave: Please - pretty please post a beam pic and maybe a shot of the business end of the Ra 140Cn -- closeup if possible to show the reflector/LED. TIA


 

Ive never done beamshots, any tutorials for it? I have an auto digi camera :thinking:

I'll take macro shots later :thumbsup:


----------



## luxlover (Dec 11, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> ..I've been asked by SaturnNyne to report his AW RCR runtime test results..
> 
> 1.) Ra Clicky 140CGT ran for *71 minutes* on an 750mAh AW RCR Black label.
> 
> ...


Executive Assistant To Saturn,
Would you inform His Eminence that I shall be doing a runtime test this e-ven-ing, using a CR123 cell, to match his kind gesture of doing a runtime with an AW to match my kind gesture. So far, it looks like an R123 cell will give diminishing returns compared to a CR123 cell. Would you congratulate him, and his AW cell, for exceeding my 67 minute runtime by four minutes.

All of us should be happy that those free-lumens cells are able to deliver Henry's rated _one hour minimum_ runtime. Henry rated them using CR123s. Henry has a winner on his hands.

Stay tuned for my post this evening. It should be in the vicinity of Saturn's 105 minutes result, all things being equal.

Jeff


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 11, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> Ive never done beamshots, any tutorials for it? I have an auto digi camera :thinking:
> 
> I'll take macro shots later :thumbsup:



If it has no manual setting you can still probably get some beamshots. I'd guess you would want to turn off any flash in the camera if possible. Any shots at a white or light colored wall or any outside shots would be great. I guess I'm most interested in a wall shot to see the relative beam pattern. I'd say just give it a try and if it works great if not I'm sure we'll get some soon. You can't directly put the pic in a message here but click on the little mountain icon in the message window to enter the link where your pic is hosted. Imageshack or lots of other places (just Google 'image hosting') will host them free if you don't have your own web site or Google itself has a photo sharing service I believe. All the image hosting services give you a URL to copy and paste once you have uploaded a pic to them. Thanks


----------



## antiplex (Dec 11, 2008)

luxlover said:


> I get it, the combination of foods causes "bilabial fricativism", right? For better or for "wurst", here are a few definitions of German sausages:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knackwurst
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knockwurst
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bockwurst
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bratwurst


 seen many times, often in a very firm manifestation, in some rare cases also leading to "permanent linguolabial trillism" and you wouldn't wanna risk that, would you?!?
also thanks a lot for the wikipedia-links, i had some great fun reading these definitions. didn't know these things in all depth... and i apologize for not thinking as far enough as that i could come to the idea that knockwurst actually is knackwurst (the wikipedia article forwards knockwurst to knackwurst!) which makes absolute sense since the american way of pronouncing knockwurst is much closer the the german pronounciation of knackwurst.
if us customs wouldn't be that strict about imported (unsealed) foods i'd send some samples over to you for xmas :laughing: for further examiation and some runtime testing (hmmm - maybe see how long you can go running until you need another one). maybe i could declare these as urgent testing equipment... :thinking:
but good wo got this clear here, i'm sure pretty much everyone who's interested in the clicky want's to embroaden his/her knowledge regarding central-european food traditions as well... here you go folks... and all for free!


luxlover said:


> I wouldn't mind boiling my Clicky along with a German sausage. In that way, it would always smell good enough to eat. I love the bouquet of sausage. Thank you for your generosity with advice!


 see? no spaetzle along the bratwurst and the sauerkraut!!! guess someone knew about the mystic dangers...
and it was a great pleasure to help you out, jeff! 
reading your posts here is always great fun paired with good information; recognizing your increase of postings per day here i assume you are probably enjoying your (well deserved) seasonal holidays, dont't ya?


luxlover said:


> So you have been daydreaming about Clicky ownership for a long time, huh? Get those euros ready for disbursement!


 very right, first focused on a twisty and since the 2xAA tube for the twisty took a while and the clicky came out in the meanwhile i changed horses.

its indeed been a while and i'm more than happy when i once will hold this little friend in my hands! being a student just like xenas, it took me some time to save some bucks, then i spent it on some bikeparts, saved some again, and as soon as batterystation or any other dealer is listing this 2xAA tube and the clip i'll hit that button and help to raise the hit-counter of the dhl tracking service 

greez - anti


----------



## DM51 (Dec 11, 2008)

Let's try to stay on topic, shall we? If you want to discuss food or other off-topic items, please take it to the Cafe and do not clutter this thread with unnecessary irrelevance which is annoying to those trying to follow the thread.

Please also use the Multi-Quote facility when replying to more than one post. You do not need to make a separate post of your own to reply to each post by other people - consolidate all your replies into one post.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 11, 2008)

Back on topic . . .

My Clicky is on its way!


----------



## luxlover (Dec 11, 2008)

I started a Ra Clicky 140C runtime test using a fresh SureFire SF123A cell at 7:30PM EST. It would be nice to find consistency with Saturn's findings, namely *105 minutes* with a BS primary and *71 minutes* with an AW rechargeable. I got *67 minutes* with my AW cell. If I get anywhere near 105 minutes, I would be happy knowing that the Ra lights do better on CR123s than on R123s, at the highest sustained level. (level 22)

Jeff


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 11, 2008)

Ra-140-Cn on lowest setting



http://g.imageshack.us/img244/img032wo2.jpg/1/

Off




:thinking:


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 11, 2008)

luxlover said:


> I started a Ra Clicky 140C runtime test using a fresh SureFire SF123A cell at 7:30PM EST. It would be nice to find consistency with Saturn's findings, namely *105 minutes* with a BS primary and *71 minutes* with an AW rechargeable. I got *67 minutes* with my AW cell. If I get anywhere near 105 minutes, I would be happy knowing that the Ra lights do better on CR123s than on R123s, at the highest sustained level. (level 22)
> 
> Jeff



Isn't that a generally accepted rule? That is most lights will have a longer runtime on high with a CR123 than an RCR123 - or I think even on lower levels lights normally get longer runtimes on primaries? Is there a case where that is not so? Either way it is GREAT to see such long runtimes on high with the Ra.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 11, 2008)

Hooplehead - Awesome! Cool closeups! Thanks.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello all,
I completed a thorough runtime test on my 140C, using a fresh SF123A cell (open V = 3.271). I have compiled very useful information for all of those who will be using a CR123 in their light. I used my luxmeter as I did for my AW cell runtime test a few days ago. The lux values are relative values, not absolute. They are there to chart the light's output over time. This time, I recorded the starting lux reading and the ones to follow every 15 minutes, and stopped doing so when the light dropped two levels the first time. I continued recording the times of the two level drops and the corresponding luxmeter readings until my light completed four two level drops. At exactly 1 hour 25 minutes, my light did it's first two level drop to 588lux = 50lm.

The chart below demonstrates the capabilities of my light. Consider this. It lasted *85 minutes at 100lm*, then *29 minutes at 50lm*, then *20 minutes at 25lm* then *25 minutes at 13lm*. I stopped the clock here. I believe that Henry chose 13lm as his factory default primary level, because he found it to be the most useful level. Draw your own conclusions as to the merits of the Clicky.

*Time...Lux....Lumens**
0:00...1172...100
0:15...1156...100
0:30...1150...100
0:45...1151...100
1:00...1147...100
1:15...1147...100
1:25....588....50
1:54....319....25
2:14....167....13
2:39.....86.....6.3

*SaturnNyne's 140C ran for *105 minutes on a BS CR123*, and* 71 minutes on an AW R123*. So far we have two runtime samples. More would be helpful!

Jeff

*


 *


----------



## Haz (Dec 12, 2008)

Luxlover, Thanks for the runtime information.
The Ra Clicky is really quite efficient. I can't wait to get one of these lights.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Haz said:


> Luxlover, Thanks for the runtime information.
> The Ra Clicky is really quite efficient. I can't wait to get one of these lights.


Haz,
This light is amazing! None of Henry's other lights came close to the efficiency of the Clicky.

Jeff


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like my 170, oops, I mean 140-Cgt will be in my hands on Monday.


----------



## Lux-ury (Dec 12, 2008)

This is my very first post ever, so I hope I do it right.

My question: Has anyone used the RA-Clicky Customization? How did it work for you?

Thanks


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 12, 2008)

Lux-ury said:


> This is my very first post ever, so I hope I do it right.
> 
> My question: Has anyone used the RA-Clicky Customization? How did it work for you?
> 
> Thanks


 

worked fine, just like the novatac 120p.

check out the How is your HDS Ra Clicky set up? thread!


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Lux-ury said:


> This is my very first post ever, so I hope I do it right.
> 
> My question: Has anyone used the RA-Clicky Customization? How did it work for you?
> 
> Thanks


Lux-ury,
Welcome to the Ra Clicky thread *and* to CPF. The post is right.

Customizatiom worked fine for me. If you are confused, it may be because you have not had any HDS lights and are not used to having a light with one button that does everything for you.....including wash your dishes and tie your shoelaces. :nana:

So if you are having problems, write me a pm and I will guide to to the promised land of Customization Heaven.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Looks like my 170, oops, I mean 140-Cgt will be in my hands on Monday.


Watch it there guy. Slips of the tongue like that can get you thrown into a den of very hungry lions! :nana:

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> worked fine, just like the novatac 120p.
> 
> check out the How is your HDS Ra Clicky set up? thread!


Nice thread. Expect a post from me later this afternoon.

Jeff


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to CPF lux-ury!

Can someone please post a pic of this light in there hand?

Be nice to see a relative size. 
Thanks, Kam.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> Welcome to CPF lux-ury!
> 
> Can someone please post a pic of this light in their hand? It would be nice to see a relative size.
> 
> ...


Kam,
Your wish is my command!


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 12, 2008)

LuxLover, you are without doubt 'on the ball' with this thread!
Thanks for those great pic's. 
Much as I expected it looks like the perfect size light for me. 
Just need to get that rowing boat across the pond a bit faster!
Nice one buddy.


----------



## Lux-ury (Dec 12, 2008)

What is a pm? A private message? Do I click on your username? I must have tried 50 times to enable customization. I do have other lights that require careful clicking, or maybe not: EX10, dereelight C2H. I have no trouble at all with the factory settings for the RA Clicky, but I just could not do all the steps to enable customization.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone have a guess as to whether or not the new clicky will be at this level of efficiency at it's lower levels?


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> LuxLover, you are without a doubt "on the ball" with this thread!
> Thanks for those great pic's.
> Much as I expected, it looks like the perfect size light for me.
> Just need to get that rowing boat across the pond a bit faster!
> Nice one buddy.


Consider the fact that if I was a very short guy, such as 5'-2", my hand would be smaller than the average guy as well, and the light would actually appear smaller than it's real size. Not to worry, mate. I am 5'-9", a pillar of the community, and have a normally sized hand.

I hope that they don't hit any icebergs when they make that left turn toward Merry 'Ol England.

Jeff


----------



## DM51 (Dec 12, 2008)

Luxlover, please take note of what I say in post #102 above about the use of the Multi-Quote facility.

Of the 123 posts (including this one) so far in this thread, no fewer than 54 of them are from you. Many of yours could have been consolidated, rather than appearing as a string of successive individual posts.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 12, 2008)

Would that be the same place that the Titanic sank? ;-)


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Lux-ury said:


> What is a pm? A private message? Do I click on your username? I must have tried 50 times to enable customization. I do have other lights that require careful clicking, or maybe not: EX10, dereelight C2H. I have no trouble at all with the factory settings for the RA Clicky, but I just could not do all the steps to enable customization.


Lux,
Yes, a private message. To access the Private Message page associated with your username, go to the very top right of any page, notice the *Welcome, lux-ury.* Now look at the line beneath it. Click on *Private Messages*. There is a Private Messages menu to the left of that page. Choose the task you want to initiate.

Timing is a critical aspect of getting into the customization menu. For now, I suggest that you read the Customization Guide a few more times and try to absorb the steps. It can be found here..... Ra Clicky Customization Guide  If you are still having a problem, write me a pm and I will type the steps I use to make it happen. Don't give up!

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Luxlover, please take note of what I say in post #102 above about the use of the Multi-Quote facility.
> 
> Of the 123 posts (including this one) so far in this thread, no fewer than 54 of them are from you. Many of yours could have been consolidated, rather than appearing as a string of successive individual posts.


Finally, I just learned a new feature. Thank you for the "push", DM. I wasn't being difficult. But at the time that I read post #102, I had no idea about what you were refering.

Do you think that with my posting prowess, I will save CPF from certain ruin by adopting the Multi-Quote method of posting? I might point out that of all of my associates in this thread, only His Eminence SaturnNyne has used this feature. This points out to me that it is a still obscure feature. Just know that when I saw Saturn's multi-quote posts, I thought that they came about by the copy/paste operation.

Maybe you can elaborate on when to use the feature. Most do not know of it!

Jeff


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 12, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Watch it there guy. Slips of the tongue like that can get you thrown into a den of very hungry lions! :nana:
> 
> Jeff


Yeah, I know -- I've hunted with those lions, in the past, myself. Just a wee bit 'o humor (attempted?) on my part.


----------



## m16a (Dec 12, 2008)

Lux-ury said:


> What is a pm? A private message? Do I click on your username? I must have tried 50 times to enable customization. I do have other lights that require careful clicking, or maybe not: EX10, dereelight C2H. I have no trouble at all with the factory settings for the RA Clicky, but I just could not do all the steps to enable customization.



Lux-ury, if it makes you feel any better, the clicky was/is my first HDS light, and it seemed very confusing to me. However, I read the customization guide many times, asked my buddy luxlover lots of questions on the operation (which he answered ably) and then was very much prepared and not confused in the least when using it. I thought I could not learn it, and instead, I became a whiz. You most certainly can too! If the worst comes to worst, you can always have the guide in front of you the first few times. All it takes is a little practice, and you can't practice without a clicky! :naughty: You must remedy this by immediatly going and purchasing one! :twothumbs



luxlover said:


> Hello all,
> I completed a thorough runtime test on my 140C, using a fresh SF123A cell (open V = 3.271). I have compiled very useful information for all of those who will be using a CR123 in their light. I used my luxmeter as I did for my AW cell runtime test a few days ago. The lux values are relative values, not absolute. They are there to chart the light's output over time. This time, I recorded the starting lux reading and the ones to follow every 15 minutes, and stopped doing so when the light dropped two levels the first time. I continued recording the times of the two level drops and the corresponding luxmeter readings until my light completed four two level drops. At exactly 1 hour 25 minutes, my light did it's first two level drop to 588lux = 50lm.
> 
> The chart below demonstrates the capabilities of my light. Consider this. It lasted *85 minutes at 100lm*, then *29 minutes at 50lm*, then *20 minutes at 25lm* then *25 minutes at 13lm*. I stopped the clock here. I believe that Henry chose 13lm as his factory default primary level, because he found it to be the most useful level. Draw your own conclusions as to the merits of the Clicky.
> ...



Excellent job on the test Jeff! It is good to see these excellent numbers from the clicky as, as well as compiling more and more useful info on the light for future buyers! 




luxlover said:


> Finally, I just learned a new feature. Thank you for the "push", DM. I wasn't being difficult. But at the time that I read post #102, I had no idea about what you were refering.
> 
> Do you think that with my posting prowess, I will save CPF from certain ruin by adopting the Multi-Quote method of posting? I might point out that of all of my associates in this thread, only His Eminence SaturnNyne has used this feature. This points out to me that it is a still obscure feature. Just know that when I saw Saturn's multi-quote posts, I thought that they came about by the copy/paste operation.
> 
> ...



I've seen that multi quote feature used before, but never understood it. I tried it out, and apparently it works something like this.



Click the multi quote button on each of the posts you wish to quote
After doing step one, click the usual quote button.
The quotes you selected should now be quoted properly in one post.
Worked for me in this post. :thumbsup:


----------



## luxlover (Dec 12, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> Would that be the same place that the Titanic sank? ;-)


If it is, and the rowboat hits the iceberg and sinks, then don't worry. The Clicky can take the abuse of the frigid waters and depth.



Dead_Nuts said:


> Yeah, I know -- I've hunted with those lions, in the past, myself. Just a wee bit 'o humor (attempted?) on my part.


It was funny! Don't be shy. Joke it up for all it's worth.



m16a said:


> Lux-ury, if it makes you feel any better, the clicky was/is my first HDS light, and it seemed very confusing to me. However, I read the customization guide many times, asked my buddy luxlover lots of questions on the operation (which he answered ably) and then was very much prepared and not confused in the least when using it. I thought I could not learn it, and instead, I became a whiz. You most certainly can too! If the worst comes to worst, you can always have the guide in front of you the first few times. All it takes is a little practice, and you can't practice without a clicky! :naughty: You must remedy this by immediatly going and purchasing one! :twothumbs
> 
> Excellent job on the test Jeff! It is good to see these excellent numbers from the clicky as, as well as compiling more and more useful info on the light for future buyers!
> 
> ...


Mr. Whiz,
Good advice to lux-ury. But haven't you heard on the news.....*HE ALREADY HAS A CLICKY!* :thinking:

Thank you for that attaboy! Hey, weren't you on the phone with me last night through the tail end of the test, or was that an m16a impersonator?

Your assessment of the steps to Multi-Quote use are correct. I followed your example to become a Multi-Quote aficionado like you.

Using the Multi-Quote feature is more fun than a barrel of monkeys. I do like it.

Jeff


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 13, 2008)

Folks,

Just wanted to report on my new 140 Cn. This light is just about perfect. I quite pleasantly surprised by the tint. It's not cool at all, as my Twisty 85 TW is. The beam on my new Clicky is neutral white, with even a hint of warm yellow on the lower settings. Terrific.

The slightly greater length does make it a better fit in my hand than the NovaTac.

Also, it tailstands perfectly, on ot off.

I turned on customization, turned on the locator flash, set the Minimum to turn on first, and turned customization all in about ten minutes. By the way, the locator flash is an improvement over the NovaTac. It's much dimmer, so it's almost impossible to see in daylight, but it is still plenty visable at night.

The only thing I kind of like better ably my NovaTac is that it's easier to access SOS and signaling strobe. I've never used them, but I can imagine situations where I might want those functions when I'm in a tight spot, but I'm not going to devote one of my four light settings to it. Ideally, I could imagine some obscure clicking-gesture might activate them (I dunno, like five rapid clicks and hold gives you signaling strobe, and tapping SOS gives you SOS mode--just thinking out loud) Anyhow, a small thing.

On the whole, it's hard for me to come up with a complaint about this light.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 13, 2008)

Just sittin' here, enjoying the feedback, and waiting on the Brown Truck (Monday) to bring some ammo and a new flashlight. The Clicky sounds like it's pretty much all we've been anticipating. My hat is off to Henry, as this group's expectations were very high. It seems to be everything the Novatac hinted at, but built like a bank vault. I ALMOST ordered another Clicky (Cn this time) but decided to wait until the first one gets here. I only miss the red output from the Twisty as that's a feature I use. But I have other lights that give me red.

The kids are fussin' about something . . . better go get some groceries -- while I wait.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 13, 2008)

All,

We have finally finished shipping the pre-order backlog and will be into shipping from stock situation by the end of next week - unless the new orders outstrip production capacity.

We have a Ra-170-Cn available and expect to get another shortly. After long consideration, we think that a simple contest is probably the fairest way to allocate a scarce resource. The winner gets a PayPal request. When we have everything set up, we will post a link - probably later this weekend. Go to the link, follow the directions and then wait. Whenever a Ra-170-Cn becomes available, the link will be activated. Be sure to have your browser refresh the page so you can see changes.

Henry.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 13, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> We have finally finished shipping the pre-order backlog and will be into shipping from stock situation by the end of next week - unless the new orders outstrip production capacity.
> Henry


Henry,
From this page..... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2168995&postcount=1 it appears that #9 on Russtang's 140Cn list *tricker* did not get his light. So you are not quite done with the pre-order backlog! 

Jeff


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 13, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> we think that a simple contest is probably the fairest way to allocate a scarce resource. The winner gets a PayPal request.



Ah, a simple contest for the light my heart unequivocally desires; oh such sweet lumenage. I am ready, thank you for the opportunity Henry.




luxlover said:


> So you are not quite done with the pre-order backlog!
> 
> Jeff



If the last of them went out so recently, I figure that they are on the way to the dealer, and then to the customer. Out of Henry's hands, waiting to be in ours. I'm sure tricker will get his soon enough, just like the rest of us.

Don't worry Jeff, be happy.


----------



## luxlover (Dec 13, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> If the last of them went out so recently, I figure that they are on the way to the dealer, and then to the customer. Out of Henry's hands, waiting to be in ours. I'm sure tricker will get his soon enough, just like the rest of us.
> 
> Don't worry Jeff, be happy.


Negative, on your assessment of the MIA light. Russ received all lights for the pre-order list from Henry on 12/11, and shipped all of them on that date. Tricker's was not in the shipment. Many in the USA should get theirs today. Just looking out after our esteemed colleague, hoping that HE is not worrying and is Happy!

Where would your 140Cn be hiding?

Jeff


----------



## lumafist (Dec 13, 2008)

,,,


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 13, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Negative, on your assessment of the MIA light. Russ received all lights for the pre-order list from Henry on 12/18, and shipped all of them on that date. Tricker's was not in the shipment. Many in the USA should get theirs today. Just looking out after our esteemed colleague, hoping that HE is not worrying and is Happy!
> 
> Where would your 140Cn be hiding?
> 
> Jeff



12/18? That'd be scary..last I checked it's 12/13 right now.. Lest you meant something different.... Time travel? 

My 140Cn is probably in that shipment which Henry sent recently. I haven't been charged by batterystation yet, so I'll be getting mine and Orcinus's next week sometime, hopefully.


----------



## orcinus (Dec 13, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> We have a Ra-170-Cn available and expect to get another shortly. After long consideration, we think that a simple contest is probably the fairest way to allocate a scarce resource. The winner gets a PayPal request. When we have everything set up, we will post a link - probably later this weekend.



Posted where? On your site or here?


----------



## luxlover (Dec 13, 2008)

Enzo Morocioli said:


> 12/18? That'd be scary..last I checked it's 12/13 right now.. Lest you meant something different.... Time travel?
> 
> My 140Cn is probably in that shipment which Henry sent recently. I haven't been charged by Battery Station yet, so I'll be getting mine and Orcinus's next week sometime, hopefully.


Now do you see to what you have to look forward, when you reach my age? Thanks for the slap on the hand, Enzo. I meant Russ received his lights on 12/11, two days before 12/13 and seven days before 12/18. 

Now that we have the chronology rectified, where is _tricker's_ light?


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 13, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> We have a Ra-170-Cn available


 

DO WANT :wave:


----------



## Robertesq1 (Dec 13, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> We have finally finished shipping the pre-order backlog and will be into shipping from stock situation by the end of next week - unless the new orders outstrip production capacity.
> 
> ...



Which link is it we are to go to....???


----------



## pobox1475 (Dec 13, 2008)

> Click the multi quote button on each of the posts you wish to quote


 It is more concise to "copy and paste" the specific portion of a lengthier post you wish to comment on. IMO.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 14, 2008)

LuxLover,

Perhaps you have not heard of the supply chain. The manufacturer ships to the dealer and the dealer turns around and ships to the end customer. The shipping process on each leg of the trip takes time since the goods have to be conveyed from one party to the next. And it is only fair that the dealer be allowed time to unpack the box from the manufacturer, fill the order, address the package to the end customer and provide the package to the shipper for the next leg of the journey. So just because we have finished shipping the original orders does not imply that the dealers have finished filling their orders.

Unless you are now running Russ' business for him, I doubt you have your information correct. Besides, 12/18/08 has not happened yet.

Orcinus, RobertEsq1,

The link will be posted here.

Henry.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 14, 2008)

oo: 

I'm game


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 14, 2008)

When someone wins, how much will the paypal request be? And will this include postage only within the USA? Or anywhere in the world.....
Thanks Kam.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 14, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> We have finally finished shipping the pre-order backlog and will be into shipping from stock situation by the end of next week - unless the new orders outstrip production capacity.
> 
> ...


 
Is the tint on this wonderful baby nice, slightly vanilla white? 

I'm in

Sverre


----------



## zenas (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Henry!  (although I'm not going to get one of those 170Cns - a 170Cgt or 170C would be nice...) Let's think about: +20 lms in general and +30 lumens for burst - you gain a little bit throw in comparison to the 140 models (simply more lms...); so why choose a 170Cn? To get even more throw? "I" would prefer a 170C /Cgt, because you may get the throw of a 140Cn with the beam of a 140C  (ok, not really, but that's the way I think about it)

Anyway, I think my Clicky is far far away and will arrive next year. (nothing in stock yet) But I'm still convinced it will be the best flashlight ever


----------



## luxlover (Dec 14, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> LuxLover,
> Perhaps you have not heard of the supply chain. The manufacturer ships to the dealer and the dealer turns around and ships to the end customer. The shipping process on each leg of the trip takes time, since the goods have to be conveyed from one party to the next. And it is only fair that the dealer be allowed time to unpack the box from the manufacturer, fill the order, address the package to the end customer and provide the package to the shipper for the next leg of the journey. So just because we have finished shipping the original orders does not imply that the dealers have finished filling their orders.
> 
> Unless you are now running Russ' business for him, I doubt you have your information correct. Besides, 12/18/08 has not happened yet.
> ...


Henry,
I have vaguely heard of that "supply chain" term!  Likewise, I am aware that I erred on the date of receipt by Russ. I meant 12/11. It has been corrected. I also know that Russ feverishly unpacks, repacks and ships all of his lights upon receipt. Beside these verified facts, I know nuttin'.

I doubt that Russ's lovely wife Dena, would allow me to use the Executive Wash Closet, much less run their firm for them! :nana:
 


NoFair said:


> Is the tint on this wonderful baby nice, slightly vanilla white?
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> Sverre


Sverre,
I heard that it will be a slightly vanilla white, with some crumpled Oreo cookie crumbs thrown in to make the beam sweeter to the eyes! 

Jeff


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 14, 2008)

Last I heard they had been posted but were still in the states. Keep in mind that Xmas is a very busy time to send parcels! The price has also not been set for these yet, I was told how much they should be a few weeks ago as they were ordered and payed for before the £ fell against the $. But I am sure that customs fee's will have an impact on the final price, after all, it all costs and these companys have to make a profit. 
I am sure that the wait will be worth it though, there has been some very good reviews here, esp' regarding the runtime.


----------



## pobox1475 (Dec 14, 2008)

> "I" would prefer a 170C /Cgt, because you may get the throw of a 140Cn with the beam of a 140C


 +1. Sounds like my ideal *do it all *light.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 14, 2008)

luxlover said:


> Henry,
> 
> Sverre,
> I heard that it will be a slightly vanilla white, with some crumpled Oreo cookie crumbs thrown in to make the beam sweeter to the eyes!
> ...


 
Oreos sound suspiciously like beam artifacts to me:sick2:  

Sverre


----------



## sbebenelli (Dec 14, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> LuxLover,
> 
> Perhaps you have not heard of the supply chain. The manufacturer ships to the dealer and the dealer turns around and ships to the end customer. The shipping process on each leg of the trip takes time since the goods have to be conveyed from one party to the next. And it is only fair that the dealer be allowed time to unpack the box from the manufacturer, fill the order, address the package to the end customer and provide the package to the shipper for the next leg of the journey. So just because we have finished shipping the original orders does not imply that the dealers have finished filling their orders.
> 
> ...





That's an awfully harsh replay towards someone who does nothing but praises your lights? :shrug:


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 14, 2008)

sbebenelli said:


> That's an awfully harsh replay towards someone who does nothing but praises your lights? :shrug:



I have to say, +1.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are the contest rules. International members may enter and the appropriate postage will be added.

Zenas,

The center beam spot intensity of the Ra-170-Cn exceeds that of a [theoretical] 200-C. It provides very nice throw. On night missions, I can light up the far side and bottom of a narrow canyon. Burst is wonderful for finding a path down rough terrain.

Henry.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 14, 2008)

Usually, in time, incredibly extensive rhetoric gets on your nerves---hence, I suspect, the reply by Ra. It was most appropriate. The KISS principle ALWAYS wins in the end. Remember, less is more. 

Another (though much less offensively verbose) supporter of Ra lights. 

Karl


----------



## zenas (Dec 14, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> Zenas,
> 
> The center beam spot intensity of the Ra-170-Cn exceeds that of a [theoretical] 200-C. It provides very nice throw. On night missions, I can light up the far side and bottom of a narrow canyon. Burst is wonderful for finding a path down rough terrain.
> 
> Henry.



Maybe I should rethink trying to get a 170Cn. --> *thought about it*
I'm going to get one


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 14, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Usually, in time, incredibly extensive rhetoric gets on your nerves---hence, I suspect, the reply by Ra. It was most appropriate. The KISS principle ALWAYS wins in the end. Remember, less is more.
> 
> Another (though much less offensively verbose) supporter of Ra lights.
> 
> Karl



I have always thought that if someone doesn't have anything nice to say about someone else, best not to say anything at all.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 14, 2008)

I have many nice things to say and do, when appropriate and, without taking hours of my time (to write them) and others (to read them). I provide most of my support for this and other lights by buying them.  Without the buying public there would be no lights for us to use and enjoy. "Talk is cheap".

Again and as a bulwark of common sense use the phrase KISS--Keep It Simple Stupid--no one person in mind merely a good idea to follow. Endless (and often mindless) replies to each and every comment that shows on these boards bespeaks of difficulties too sensitive and numerous to mention. :shakehead I love to hear useFULL information--does it work in accord with claims, fit in the hand, easy to use---but, whether I shower with it, take it to bed, introduce it to my friends or follow the postman on his daily rounds to document it's travels goes way too far for common sense.

I stand by my statement and advice, KISS.....


Karl


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 14, 2008)

So

So, 8th email, Monday at 12p MST!


----------



## karlthev (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll be there with you DN!


Karl


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I'am not gonna argue with you.


----------



## Not_Holic (Dec 14, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Again and as a bulwark of common sense use the phrase KISS--Keep It Simple Stupid--no one person in mind merely a good idea to follow. Endless (and often mindless) replies to each and every comment that shows on these boards bespeaks of difficulties too sensitive and numerous to mention. :shakehead I love to hear useFULL information--does it work in accord with claims, fit in the hand, easy to use---but, whether I shower with it, take it to bed, introduce it to my friends or follow the postman on his daily rounds to document it's travels goes way too far for common sense.
> 
> I stand by my statement and advice, KISS.....
> 
> ...




I agree. I had to add someone who wore out his welcome to my ignore list.

I look forward to reading factual accounts of new owners' experiences with the Clicky.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 14, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> Well I'am not gonna argue with you.





No argument here Kamakazikev24, just giving my opinion...as you have given yours.


Karl


----------



## Robertesq1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Henry:

Thanks for coming up with a very fair mechanism to give everyone an even chance for a 170, I have decided I will be buying one of your lights (140 gt) after all. 

Robert


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice idea Henry! A 170-Cn would be a great Christmas present I will give the contest a try

Mike


----------



## veleno (Dec 15, 2008)

Good news for who lives in Europe!!! 

One 140CGT already ordered...


----------



## Haz (Dec 15, 2008)

if my maths is correct, it will be 5am Sydney time. Have to wake up very early for a chance in this!


----------



## paxxus (Dec 15, 2008)

A very fair way of doing it :thumbsup: I will be ready :santa:


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 15, 2008)

One 140Cgt ordered!


----------



## dixemon (Dec 15, 2008)

Henry,
Can you give us an ETA on the clips.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 15, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> One 140Cgt ordered!



Good choice here. I have one and find it to be as advertised--functioning as it should! Great light a worthy successor of the HDS U60 GT.


Karl


----------



## veleno (Dec 15, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> One 140Cgt ordered!



Out of stock in a few hours!! oo:


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 15, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Good choice here. I have one and find it to be asa advertised--functioning as it should! Great light a worthy successor of the HDS U60 GT.
> 
> 
> Karl



Glad to hear you like it! I'am really looking forward to getting this. 
Have you tried doing a runtime test with your light yet?
I don't know if there's any extra runtime with a cgt....?


----------



## karlthev (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't done one on this light...to tell you the honest truth, I haven't done a runtime test on *any* of my lights...ever. Now some might call me remiss in not having the spirit of adventure to thoroughly test my lights. I guess I never run any of them individually for more than a 1/2 an hour or so and keep a few spare batteries on me "just in case" something goes dead mid-carrry event/hike/adventure. As all of us, I sure don't want my light turning off unexpectedly (though it should ramp down), I don't keep a "record" of how many minutes I have run a particular battery to make an educated guess of how much more "life" it may have in it before it becomes non-functional. We're all different and, even with this light, once set, I don't go into the menu to be changing the settings. I like to "set it and forget it" as the TV commercial states. I'll leave the testing to others. Sorry I can't help you in this area.



Karl


----------



## luxlover (Dec 15, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> One 140Cgt ordered!


*PM SENT!*


----------



## zenas (Dec 15, 2008)

Kamakazikev24 said:


> One 140Cgt ordered!





veleno said:


> Out of stock in a few hours!! oo:



Maybe I'm really rude, but: I GOT ONE  
I just ordered my Ra 140Cgt (and:) and hope to receive it soon (maybe in a week?!). You don't know how i feel right now :twothumbs


----------



## artec540 (Dec 15, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Let's try to stay on topic, shall we? If you want to discuss food or other off-topic items, please take it to the Cafe and do not clutter this thread with unnecessary irrelevance which is annoying to those trying to follow the thread.
> 
> Please also use the Multi-Quote facility when replying to more than one post. You do not need to make a separate post of your own to reply to each post by other people - consolidate all your replies into one post.



Can you tell me where I can find instructions on how to use the "Multi-quote facility"? 

I've had to resort to making separate posts to answer points from different posters, though not in this string, because I only just dropped into it.


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 15, 2008)

Zenas, Flashaholics.co.uk are really good at sending stuff out, you will most likely have it this wed or thurs!


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Dec 15, 2008)

artec540 said:


> Can you tell me where I can find instructions on how to use the "Multi-quote facility"?
> 
> I've had to resort to making separate posts to answer points from different posters, though not in this string, because I only just dropped into it.




Well, you know the regular quote button you click? see the button to the right of it? it has a piece of paper with quotes on it and a little + sign? 

Just click that little button on each of the posts you want to quote, and they'll highlight when you've clicked them.. Then on the last post you want to quote, click the regular quote button, and you'll notice that all of the posts you picked are brought into the text window where you can type, and delete anything you need out of the other posts to keep everything concisely relative to what you want to reply to.


----------



## eljuez (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I wanted to enter the contest, but don't use paypal. I sent RA an e-mail to see if overnighting cash would be ok, but no reply, so I'll have to be content w/my 140CN when it arrives.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I sent my email at 11 seconds after the hour. The only problem I see with the contest is that email servers are notoriously inaccurate on time stamping (former computer and network specialist). Best of luck to all who entered. Now the wait begins ....


----------



## paxxus (Dec 15, 2008)

I was going to send my mail 5 seconds into the hour, but nothing happened when I pressed "send" in hotmail  So I made up a new mail which was sent - but 5 _minutes_ into the hour instead :green:

Hopefully others goofed up too


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 15, 2008)

It's hard to gage how many of us will even want a 170, so guessing when to send email is difficult. We'll have to see who wins this first one and ask them when they sent theirs.


----------



## Reima (Dec 15, 2008)

I sent mine 5 minutes after the hour according to my work server.
RC


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, by the way, my 140Cgt is in a local Brown truck even as we speak. Its being delivered to my house, so I'm not sure if the driver will leave it or not. :sigh:


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone got that paypal request yet?


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 15, 2008)

Nothing in my box, but someone got lucky.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 15, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Well I sent my email at 11 seconds after the hour. The only problem I see with the contest is that email servers are notoriously inaccurate on time stamping (former computer and network specialist). Best of luck to all who entered. Now the wait begins ....


I'm thinking the only time stamp that will matter is Henry's email server. It won't matter how long it takes the sending server to get it out or how long it floats -- only the time (order) that it gets to Henry's server.


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 15, 2008)

zenas said:


> Maybe I'm really rude, but: I GOT ONE
> I just ordered my Ra 140Cgt (and:) and hope to receive it soon (maybe in a week?!). You don't know how i feel right now :twothumbs


 
Congratulations zenas. :thumbsup:
I was too late for catching one.
That makes me a little bit green with envy, hopefully the CGT will be back in stock soon.

Alex


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, I seem to recall a mention of a K2-based Clicky, a 200C. Maybe that was just a rumor, maybe I didn't read it, and merely dreamed it. 

Anybody know anything?

That would be a dream come true. I love my 120P with a K2 tffc in it.


----------



## orcinus (Dec 15, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Well I sent my email at 11 seconds after the hour. The only problem I see with the contest is that email servers are notoriously inaccurate on time stamping (former computer and network specialist).



Doesn't matter. It just adds an additional level of randomness to the process, making things a bit more level. Congrats on who ever got it!

(hope Sam / Enzo gets one, he deserves it )


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 15, 2008)

I really expected someone to be here doing the flashlight happy dance by now. It could be that Henry has not let the lucky person know yet.



ETA: Is there going to be a limit on winning?


----------



## pobox1475 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Could be one of us that can not make it to a puter during the work day, but had an accomplice submit their entry...


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

So the "contest" is really just a lottery. That's no fun.

I'd like it better if there was some actual competition involved.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2008)

LLCoolBeans said:


> So the "contest" is really just a lottery. That's no fun.
> 
> I'd like it better if there was some actual competition involved.




No. It's a contest to be the 8th email. Lottery would be a random drawing.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 15, 2008)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Nothing in my box, but someone got lucky.



I spoke to him about a different issue today and he mentioned he would find the winning entry tonight.


----------



## youreacrab (Dec 15, 2008)

turbodog said:


> No. It's a contest to be the 8th email. Lottery would be a random drawing.


 
this format is, effectively, a random drawing. saying otherwise would be like saying the lottery isn't random because its predetermined that they choose the first six balls that come out of the shute. 

here, the randomization lies not in the number picked (8th), but in the order sent, received, marked as received, etc.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Man people find anything to gripe about. Henry is kind enough to offer a contest for a 170, since the number of 170's are so low, yet people still find a reason to complain. I am suprised Henry still posts here. :thumbsdow

Kudos to Henry for even offering a Contest! :twothumbs

Fingers Crossed, EM sent a 1400 Eastern on the dot!


----------



## Reima (Dec 15, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Kudos to Henry for even offering a Contest! :twothumbs


+1
I am just happy to have a shot (even if it's a long shot) at getting a 170Cn.
RC


----------



## seery (Dec 15, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> LuxLover,
> 
> Perhaps you have not heard of the supply chain. The manufacturer ships to the dealer and the dealer turns around and ships to the end customer. The shipping process on each leg of the trip takes time since the goods have to be conveyed from one party to the next. And it is only fair that the dealer be allowed time to unpack the box from the manufacturer, fill the order, address the package to the end customer and provide the package to the shipper for the next leg of the journey. So just because we have finished shipping the original orders does not imply that the dealers have finished filling their orders.
> 
> ...





sbebenelli said:


> That's an awfully harsh replay towards someone who does nothing but praises your lights? :shrug:





Kamakazikev24 said:


> I have to say, +1.



+2


----------



## karlthev (Dec 15, 2008)

No pluses here--keep the thread on track with useful information and be happy with a superior product. The reply probably would have had a softer touch were it not for the incessant ramblings that have become mere verbalisms of self-gratification and have absolutely no bearing on the quality of the light. "Praises"??? Call a spade a spade, they're nothing more than NOISE. :thumbsdow

-2 


Karl


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Dec 15, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Man people find anything to gripe about. Henry is kind enough to offer a contest for a 170, since the number of 170's are so low, yet people still find a reason to complain. I am suprised Henry still posts here. :thumbsdow
> 
> Kudos to Henry for even offering a Contest! :twothumbs
> 
> Fingers Crossed, EM sent a 1400 Eastern on the dot!



I wasn't complaining. Jeez.

When I read there was a contest, I was hoping it was another "figure out how to unlock some feature" contest. That sort of contest is more fun than just a straight lottery, That's all.


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate to wade into this fight, but I have to say it's hard to complain about Henry's actions here. For example, he could have put his 170 Cn's up for auction on EBay, and relied on human weakness to drive the cost way up. Instead, he is offering them for list price.

(BTW, I did not enter the contest, because I already blew my flashlight budget on two of his lights, and they give me all the lumens I need.)


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 15, 2008)

karlthev said:


> No pluses here--keep the thread on track with useful information and be happy with a superior product. The reply probably would have had a softer touch were it not for the incessant ramblings that have become mere verbalisms of self-gratification and have absolutely no bearing on the quality of the light. "Praises"??? Call a spade a spade, they're nothing more than NOISE. :thumbsdow
> 
> -2
> 
> ...



AMEN Brother ! !


----------



## orcinus (Dec 15, 2008)

Whoops.
I think i... won.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 15, 2008)

Well....congrats...I hope!!:twothumbs



Karl


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 15, 2008)

All,

Thanks to all who participated. A winner has been selected and a PayPal request has been sent.

There were a few people who had difficulty with the time. Here is the current time in Mountain Standard Time (MST) and Coordinated Universal Time (UTC).

Grinsekatz,

A lot more were just ordered. It surprised them how fast they sold out.

GottaWearShades,

I think you were dreaming. But it is a pleasant dream.

Henry.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 15, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Whoops.
> I think i... won.



Did you get a EM from Ra? :huh:

If you did: :thumbsup:

It wasnt me, but congrats to the winner!!!


----------



## Russki (Dec 15, 2008)

I am agreeing with you. I put K2 in Nowatac yesterday. I must be get lucky, with that particular K2. Light is “freaking” bright. It outperforms all my other lights, Seoul U2 and Cree R2 included. Tint is so nice and warm, and shape of light beam is very cool too. K2 work great with new Ra reflector as well. I would change Led in my “Clicky” already, my only concern voiding warranty for brand new light.
P.S. To fit K2 in any HDS lights heat sink have to be modified.



gottawearshades said:


> Hey, I seem to recall a mention of a K2-based Clicky, a 200C. Maybe that was just a rumor, maybe I didn't read it, and merely dreamed it.
> 
> Anybody know anything?
> 
> That would be a dream come true. I love my 120P with a K2 tffc in it.


----------



## orcinus (Dec 15, 2008)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Did you get a EM from Ra? :huh:



Ayup! 
Thanks!



I sincerely hope it wasn't a scam mail! :laughing:


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 15, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Ayup!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! ! !


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats orcinus!


----------



## Robertesq1 (Dec 15, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Congrats orcinus!




+1

So.... when did you send your email??? "I gots ta know"

Robert


----------



## tebore (Dec 16, 2008)

Russki said:


> I am agreeing with you. I put K2 in Nowatac yesterday. I must be get lucky, with that particular K2. Light is “freaking” bright. It outperforms all my other lights, Seoul U2 and Cree R2 included. Tint is so nice and warm, and shape of light beam is very cool too. K2 work great with new Ra reflector as well. I would change Led in my “Clicky” already, my only concern voiding warranty for brand new light.
> P.S. To fit K2 in any HDS lights heat sink have to be modified.



You know you could also just trim the casing of the LED as well.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 16, 2008)

tebore said:


> You know you could also just trim the casing of the LED as well.


 
Pics? Been waiting for good K2's for ages actually

Sverre

PS! Did the U2 mod go well?


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well done on winning! Enjoy your exclusive 170 and have a great Xmas. 
Kam.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread has become a nuisance. It is less than 4 days old, and already it has >200 posts, many of which are unnecessary. Also unnecessary is one member (karlthev) making disrespectful remarks about another member. Furthermore, a contest/lottery was initiated by the OP in post#154, in violation of Rule #6. 

The thread is closed. The OP may start a new one provided it adheres to the Rules.


----------

